# General > The Literature Network >  How to register a username if login with Facebook

## Tyrion Cheddar

Because the system keeps logging me out when I try to upload a photo, I've considered that maybe if I create a username and password and login that way, instead of using my Facebook login, it will help. However, when I tried registering to create a username and password, in such a way as to preserve my existing account and name Tyrion Cheddar, it didn't work. Can someone help? Thanks.

----------

